# Sycamore worked out good



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Update to my post about the Scyamore fork. I have spent some time shaping this lovely cutting and will rig it up with tubes







tomorrow. Anyway, it turned out better that I had anticipated









Couple more pix added


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

looks good! Maybe it's just the photos, but the grain is slightly plainer than I had expected. Keep us updated!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Looking good, i like using it cos the bark comes off easy and leaves a nice smooth wood under it,


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

PandaMan said:


> looks good! Maybe it's just the photos, but the grain is slightly plainer than I had expected. Keep us updated!


Grain is plain on this fork, perhaps due to the amount of filing and sanding I had to do on this very hard wood basic fork


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Looking good, i like using it cos the bark comes off easy and leaves a nice smooth wood under it,


That's a fact. Just slide the blade under the bark and it let's go. Easy-Peasy


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like that one. the wood looks easy to work.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that fork is awesome! Good work! ... I saw the photo of the leaf and I am fairly certain it is not sycamore. Sycamore leaves have jagged pointed edges, while they look very similar to that I think that is a form of maple. Can you post an entire branch with the leaves on it? And/or post the underside of that leaf? Then we will know for sure.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Wow that fork is awesome! Good work! ... I saw the photo of the leaf and I am fairly certain it is not sycamore. Sycamore leaves have jagged pointed edges, while they look very similar to that I think that is a form of maple. Can you post an entire branch with the leaves on it? And/or post the underside of that leaf? Then we will know for sure.


 I binned the leaf and am unable to show a pix of an entire branch. Attached is my leaf and examples of both maple and sycamore, hope this helps. I am confused myself now, as my leaf appears more rounded that the others


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, I like this one


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There are different kind of maples with rounded leaves like that. It may be a mystery forever.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> There are different kind of maples with rounded leaves like that. It may be a mystery forever.


Does the bark not offer any clues ?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

That looks like the hard maple I have in my front yard. I have made a few forks from it ant it is very tuff wood. But I'm no expert on trees so I might be wrong.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

dragonmaster said:


> That looks like the hard maple I have in my front yard. I have made a few forks from it ant it is very tuff wood. But I'm no expert on trees so I might be wrong.


Yep. Fine wet/dry sandpaper just skids off it's surface without biting


----------

